# Issues connecting Thinkpad to TV screen.



## renata2010 (Feb 23, 2010)

I am trying to convert my laptop to my TV but to no avail. I tried using FN-F7 but it only gives me black screens. I went into the Display-Settings and tried extending my windows desktop onto this display after selecting the 2nd monitor but it only gives my TV a blue screen. I am able to slide the application over onto the TV but the picture is too blurry. Any other ideas how I can simply hit a few keys, black out my laptop screen and have the picture appear on my TV screen without dragging it over? I've see this done on other people's laptops/TVs so I know it can be done. Perhaps it's a Thinkpad issue?

Any suggestions are greatly appreciated!


----------

